# The Easter Bunny MK1 Build



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

well a friend of mine just bagged his 20th and after checking it out.. i was totally jealous.
so i decided to bag my rabbit over the winter.
going to piece it together as the $$$ comes in.
some pics of how it sit right now.








edit for updated pics.











































_Modified by MadTextureYo at 11:22 PM 3-5-2009_


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

sick dude! another bagged vw in CT, and a mk1! http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
what i did was weld mk1 lower mounts on to the chapman strut, i know its a passat, but the mk1 mount is most similar to the syncro








and my rear goes pretty damn low, this is at about 20psi, the rear control arm sits on the pinch weld


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

wow i honestly didnt even think of that.

im thinking that may be the way to go. 

thanks for the pics.


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

Watching...
I have a project MKI and air ride would be cool


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: The Easter Bunny MK1 Build (MadTextureYo)*

cant wait to start this


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: The Easter Bunny MK1 Build (GTI337DUB)*

Lemme know if you're gonna wanna pull them fenderz.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: The Easter Bunny MK1 Build (Full Collapse)*

after doing some research on the air forums i decided to only do 4 valves. Im basically just looking to go up and down no need to go side to. Its also the most cost efficient for my build. 
So i went ahead and ordered the hot rod economy kit from AAC.
Besides what is included in the kit what else do i need besides a water trap as far as management? 
heres the kits info.









3/8" 150 PSI Hot Rod Economy Front/Back Kit $499.99 

3/8\" 150 PSI Hot Rod Economy Front/Back Kit
Click to enlarge
1x Viair 400c 150 PSI Compressor
1x 5 gallon tank
4x 300 PSI 3/8" Valves
1x 150 PSI Pressure Switch
2x 3 Prong Toggle Switchs
1x 40 Amp Relay
1x Viair Dual Needle 220 PSI lighted gauges
50 Feet x 3/8" SMC DOT Air Line
40 Feet x 1/8" SMC DOT Gauge line


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: The Easter Bunny MK1 Build (MadTextureYo)*

no 3 wheeling for u


----------



## ruttness (Jun 22, 2004)

*Re: The Easter Bunny MK1 Build (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
Besides what is included in the kit what else do i need besides a water trap as far as management? 
heres the kits info.









3/8" 150 PSI Hot Rod Economy Front/Back Kit $499.99 

3/8\" 150 PSI Hot Rod Economy Front/Back Kit
Click to enlarge
1x Viair 400c 150 PSI Compressor
1x 5 gallon tank
4x 300 PSI 3/8" Valves
1x 150 PSI Pressure Switch
2x 3 Prong Toggle Switchs
1x 40 Amp Relay
1x Viair Dual Needle 220 PSI lighted gauges
50 Feet x 3/8" SMC DOT Air Line
40 Feet x 1/8" SMC DOT Gauge line


i would get a tank gauge, and id use rocker switches


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: The Easter Bunny MK1 Build (ruttness)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ruttness* »_

i would get a tank gauge, and id use rocker switches


yea i am not using those "toggle" type switches.

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif to AAC.
I ordered my air management yesterday morning and its going to be here today along with my rears.
fronts will be here 2marrow.
than ill start putting the kit together and have some fancy pics.


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: The Easter Bunny MK1 Build (MadTextureYo)*

So what will you be running for front struts/bags?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: The Easter Bunny MK1 Build (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_So what will you be running for front struts/bags?


vmaxx with aerosports.


----------



## woody89 (Aug 12, 2007)

I'd suggest getting a fitting to drain air out of the tank if you need to. It makes things a lot simpler imo.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (woody89)*


_Quote, originally posted by *woody89* »_I'd suggest getting a fitting to drain air out of the tank if you need to. It makes things a lot simpler imo.

if you just want to drain air, then you can open the watertrap and let the air come out...if there is a significant amount of water in the tank, then a drain on it would be good to have


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*










well 2day i got the air management and the rear bags.

2marrow the fronts come in as well as the fitting kit.









so hopefully 2marrow i will begin installing.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

what time u wantt o start working on this ?


----------



## CapeGLS (Aug 3, 2002)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

Sweet... Can't wait to check it out.
We should do a ct bagged vw photoshoot


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (CapeGLS)*

im down for a ct air photoshoot.








i love gold!!!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*watching*


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Digital K.)*

rears are ready for mounting.


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

Nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

start putting everything on lazy


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_start putting everything on lazy 


come over after work 2marrow and we will kick ass.
front biggety bags came.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

today i had to replace my alt and rad due to a crappy bolt on an autozone alternator backing out into my pulley going 45 mph.
also did a test fit of my euro bumpers.
hopefully installation of the bags will take place 2marrow and ill have some good pics.


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

I'm interested to see how low you are able to get with the v-maxx. I'm assuming the shock body is shorter than a stock rabbit. That's the issue I have. Even with raised towers the length of the shock prevents me from going as low as I'd like. If you have a sec. I'd love to see a side by side comparison. 
Notching the unibody?


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

link for the rear kit?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_I'm interested to see how low you are able to get with the v-maxx. I'm assuming the shock body is shorter than a stock rabbit. That's the issue I have. Even with raised towers the length of the shock prevents me from going as low as I'd like. If you have a sec. I'd love to see a side by side comparison. and yes im notching the uni body.
Notching the unibody?

vmaxx's slam the car. i literally had about an inch of thread left and had less than a 2 finger gap between my pan and the ground. they are significantly shorter .id say by a couple inches or so. i will do a side by side this weekend during the install for you. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *d1rtyj4k3* »_link for the rear kit?

i used the non mac pherson rear kit from AAC and than cut and welded the bottom off my oem suspension. i think hps may make a bolt on rear but its crazy expensive.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

should look sick.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_should look sick. 


thanks alot.

any local ct guys know where i can get some fittings locally this weekend?
i really wanna install this weekend but im a few fittings short and faxon is closed till monday.

any ideas?


----------



## 4thTry (Apr 22, 2007)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

definitely watching this build so i can get some ideas for my mk1 cabby.
please take detailed pics of the rears. I am pretty confident with the fronts, the rears are confusing me, so if you don't mind take pics when you do the install of the rears. i'd greatly appreciate it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_

thanks alot.

any local ct guys know where i can get some fittings locally this weekend?


there's Fluid Dynamics on North Plains Industrial Road in Wallingford...they have a large amount of all types of fittings, they even have PTC fittings. Dont know what their hours are, and i wish i saw this earlier this morning so you could have tried today.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

I can't wait to see this done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## IvIikeWhy (Aug 28, 2007)

going to be sick i love mk1's on bags


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

thanks.








and i tried everywhere but non of the industrial fitting places are open on the weekend. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 
but i called AAC on Saturday and the rest of my fittings will be here on tuesday. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so we have from tuesday to sunday to get this thing finished for DITT.









ill take some pics tomorrow the tank and compressor are mounted and the valves are assembled. 2marrow night i hope to do the majority of the wiring and everything i can that doesnt involve the fittings.


----------



## gti a2 (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

its gunna look dope when ur done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . i gotta start to order the kit for the passat too


----------



## d1rtyj4k3 (Feb 25, 2007)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
i used the non mac pherson rear kit from AAC and than cut and welded the bottom off my oem suspension. i think hps may make a bolt on rear but its crazy expensive.

i mean where can you buy that chapman kit?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (d1rtyj4k3)*

Oh sorry.
AAC like I said in the post.
http://www.airassisted.com


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_










thats pretty wild that it didnt damage the struts at all in the process of getting them hot/welding


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
thats pretty wild that it didnt damage the struts at all in the process of getting them hot/welding









those are universal struts and they actually want you to weld the brackets on them, and supposedly it doesn't damage it.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
thats pretty wild that it didnt damage the struts at all in the process of getting them hot/welding









as long as you go slow and make sure you dont heat the strut up too much and get the fluid hot there is no problem


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

Usually a good way to test it is to hold the shock by hand (away form the sparks) and if u cant get hold it by hand its usually too hot, so u let it cool down for a bit


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Usually a good way to test it is to hold the shock by hand (away form the sparks) and if u cant get hold it by hand its usually too hot, so u let it cool down for a bit

LOL, typical Santi language...


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
LOL, typical Santi language...























just remove the "get" and it makes total sense


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_
as long as you go slow and make sure you dont heat the strut up too much and get the fluid hot there is no problem

ah ok cool
good to know http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
LOL, typical Santi language...























Damn it kid.... why you pointing out my flaws on the innanetz. I get enough of this on EG


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*










everything is pretty much all ready to rock.
basically i just have to finish the lines to the struts, hide the wires and cover the plywood in fabric. 

im also thinking of sectioning off the back of the car and making some sort of enclosure around the set up.


_Modified by MadTextureYo at 2:39 PM 10-15-2008_


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

so my rbs are offset 4.








even with the stretched tires the car is literally sitting on them.
i still have 35 psi to go down this thing is gonna literally sit on the floor.









sorry for the lame pics ill take some legit ones 2marrow morning once the fronts are finished.


----------



## michgo2003 (Jan 11, 2007)

Hey alright! Looks sweet man! Time to get some new wheels to tuck that bad boy.


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (michgo2003)*

Proper







at DITT for sure.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Full Collapse)*

looking real good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

Looking good cant wait to see it done tomorrow


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (michgo2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *michgo2003* »_Hey alright! Looks sweet man! Time to get some new wheels to tuck that bad boy.

No no! Keep the wheels. I love those things. Add some camber to tuck them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## UBER_EURO_mk1 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for all the hard work,,,,,,GL


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: The Easter Bunny MK1 Build (MadTextureYo)*

































all the way up
















one of my car


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: The Easter Bunny MK1 Build (GTI337DUB)*

ha you got my bad side. (dented rocker







)
heres one i shot so far


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: The Easter Bunny MK1 Build (MadTextureYo)*


----------



## UBER_EURO_mk1 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: The Easter Bunny MK1 Build (MadTextureYo)*

do you have any pictures from your front set up? is it just V-max and the bags or you had to mod. your from V-maxs.
thank you


----------



## hawaiicaddy (Feb 8, 2007)

Very nice set up. Any pics of the installation?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (hawaiicaddy)*

na sorry only what is in my build.
but here are a couple pics from DITT i liked.


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

I love your easter bunny but personally I would run skinnier tires and lay it out lower


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_I love your easter bunny but personally I would run skinnier tires and lay it out lower

Thanks.

And ya that was my plan but 175/50/13 is literally the smallest size they sell in the states.
So new wheels are in the works http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

Looks really good. So what is preventing it from being lower in the front at this point? Tires? axles? strut length?


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

Just run some rabbit/mk2 steelies with chrome baby moon hubcaps. Could even paint the steelies soft pink to go with the eater theme


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_Looks really good. So what is preventing it from being lower in the front at this point? Tires? axles? strut length?

Thanks.

The rear is sitting on the tires and in front the axles are hitting the frame. 
I plan to notch the frame this week and when the wheels are of ill take some better pics of my set up for the people asking


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_Just run some rabbit/mk2 steelies with chrome baby moon hubcaps. Could even paint the steelies soft pink to go with the eater theme









Ha that would be nice but I was thinking along the lines of a type a or moderline.









Oh and another issue I'm running into is the oil pan. As of now even with the axles stopping me from going lower I have less than 2 inches of clearance. I'm worried once I notch the frame when I dump the car its gonna sit directly on it.


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

laying pan FTW


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

no problem with laying a little oil pan


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

hey is your car on youtube? Was just searching vw on air and came across this. Cant be another Easter Rabbit out there








http://ca.youtube.com/watch?v=ufo160QljvY


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (gregvh)*

ha yea. 
that was the day we finished the kit....









and today...
frame is notched.

oil pan is literally less than a half inch off the ground.
we couldnt fit a mk4 key under it.

only thing holding me up is the tires.

once i get some new wheels ill be laying pan.


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

sick man! I cant believe v-maxx got you that low. Did you buy the whole set or just the front struts? or were you already running v-maxx and then decided to bag


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

should have gotten this from bag yard


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

ride quality would be way better with the bagyards but if its not a daily driver ( dont know if it is or not) and he is laying his oil pan on the ground whats the difference really? His set up probably cost half that of bagyards and does the trick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
edit because i spelt bagyard "badyard" and didnt want people taking that the wrong way.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_

once i get some new wheels ill be laying pan.










that's rediculously awesome!
here's one shot from DITT








and you know you want 'em!


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_ride quality would be way better with the bagyards but if its not a daily driver ( dont know if it is or not) and he is laying his oil pan on the ground whats the difference really? His set up probably cost half that of bagyards and does the trick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

if u really think about it the bag yards r the same price 
vmaxx coils 550
aero sport bags 400
bagyards 895


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

ya maybe your right actually. But i think you can get uvair aero sports for $300 from kevin at aac and $550 buys you fronts and back vmaxx... you can always just buy the fronts and save acouple hundred that way. Or buy used http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (gregvh)*

they r 169 each so 340 pls u neww UVAIR Front Bracket kit for MacPherson 
40 each thats 80 
340+80=420


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

lol 420







I stand corrected


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (gregvh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *gregvh* »_lol 420







I stand corrected









yea there is always little things that people forget and it adds up quick which sucks


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

now make it hit the ground


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

excellent stuff http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

no detailed shots of the suspension/notching?


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_









quoted cause it looks Awesome, Detailed shots of the front set-up would be sweet


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

looks killer.







makes me want to bag my rocco in the worst way


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

thanks.

and i keep forgetting to get some pics of the front set up.

when i swap wheels i will remember to take some pics.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

cant wait to see that sick frame notch


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

yea i had to pay some pro's big







for that custom notch.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

Looking sick man! 


_Modified by Ambrose Burnsides at 7:39 AM 10-25-2008_


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

i love cutting up rabbits


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI337DUB)*

so word on the street is im all vmaxxed out and aero's are cramping my style on what kinda offsets and spacers i have to run and they do not go as high as i would like.

they are coming off and we are going to fab up some chapmans for the front as well. 
1. not as big and bulky wont interfere with wheels.
2. will be able to go lower and higher when im air'd up.

we are also going to be modifying the oil pan and the unibody to go lower.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_so word on the street is im all vmaxxed out and aero's are cramping my style on what kinda offsets and spacers i have to run and they do not go as high as i would like.

they are coming off and we are going to fab up some chapmans for the front as well. 
1. not as big and bulky wont interfere with wheels.
2. will be able to go lower and higher when im air'd up.

we are also going to be modifying the oil pan and the unibody to go lower.










Hate to be the internet expert but I'm pretty sure your going to run into problems using that type of strut for the front. Even if you fab up a decent strut bearing the wall of the bag won't be able to handle the twisting motion of a macpherson strut. That's why when you look at the item on the AAC site it says (non-mac) in parenthesis. I'm sure Kevin could tell you for sure.
I'm enjoying your get low oddesey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Keep it up.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_









how close are your tires to the flares?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
how close are your tires to the flares?

the fenders are rolled and the lip of the flairs have been cut off.
i have about a 1/8th of an inch or so between the tire and fender i could slide a credit card or 2 in there not much more in front.

and they sit on the tires in the rear still even with the flares and fenders cut. 

_Modified by MadTextureYo at 12:47 PM 10-28-2008_


_Modified by MadTextureYo at 12:50 PM 10-28-2008_


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_
Hate to be the internet expert but I'm pretty sure your going to run into problems using that type of strut for the front. Even if you fab up a decent strut bearing the wall of the bag won't be able to handle the twisting motion of a macpherson strut. That's why when you look at the item on the AAC site it says (non-mac) in parenthesis. I'm sure Kevin could tell you for sure.
I'm enjoying your get low oddesey http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif . Keep it up.


someone else actually mentioned this.

so i may have a brand new set of chapmans for sale if anyone is interested.









this weekend we got something in mind for the strut mounts that may give me an extra inch or so and if thats the case i may keep the v maxx for time being.
and thanks for the heads up.


----------



## WindsorJetta8v (Mar 13, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

how much for the chapmans?


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (WindsorJetta8v)*

550 for the chapmans


----------



## TickTack (Feb 27, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
how close are your tires to the flares?

I see you, kristopher.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

a quick test fit of the rear.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

i like http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

thanks.
im having a ton of fitment issues up front due to the bag clearance with the aero's. on anything bigger than a 14" or so i need something like 15-20mm et or less to clear the bag.
it sucks too as that i just picked up a set of 15x7 ronal turbos and 15x7 borbet type A's and even with my fenders rolled and the flares i dont think i am going to be able to pull them off.
so i actually might just sell the type A's and and Ronal's and get some 13x8 ATS classics for time being. 
i have some major "baller" wheels in the works for the summer.


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

here is some pics of Joezeeuw's caddy... Motivation to get low!


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbin0.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdubbin0.* »_here is some pics of Joezeeuw's caddy... Motivation to get low!


























that thing is beautiful.








do you happen to know the wheel and tire specs?


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

I do not.. maybe Joe will chime in ?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (vdubbin0.)*

so today i had an epiphany and am just not feeling the whole 15 inch wheel thing anymore.
i tried on my type a's 









and it just didnt do it for me. the turbos not so much either.
i like a nice big wide 13.









so if anyone is interested in the borbets or turbos lmk.


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

There is such a thing as too low. I like the way it looks with the 13's stuffed under the fenders. I'd bet if you added more negative camber to the front and shimmed the rear you could really tuck them in there.
BTW, the RS's are 001's with 1.5" lips so 7.5" making the ET?.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

waiting on some new tires. 
but heres the best i could do with the 15s for time being.


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Dang, 15's are way too big for sure


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Full Collapse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Full Collapse* »_Dang, 15's are way too big for sure 


they will work with some stretched tires and some tuck.
right now im sitting on the tires. i still have about 3 inches to drop,


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

im thinking i may keep the ronals for a little bit. the rear sits fine i just am waiting on some 165/45's up front for some clearance from the bag and to be able to spin down the coils.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

the turbos look money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
not feeling the type a's though


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*


_Quote, originally posted by *DrFraserCrane* »_the turbos look money. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
not feeling the type a's though

x2 the turbos are mint on there! A's only look good on mkIII IMO


----------



## vw5 (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (gregvh)*

nice build...
i got ur pm & replied...
there is still time but u need to let me know asap
thanks, Greg


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (vw5)*

ronals look way better than the otehrs


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (vw5)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vw5* »_nice build...
i got ur pm & replied...
there is still time but u need to let me know asap
thanks, Greg


thank you.
payment sent.
looks like the easter bunny is getting bagyards for x mas.


----------



## vw5 (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*









Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh...


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Ronals look soooo legit http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 413929 (Aug 10, 2008)

keep the ronals or death.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (rabbitard)*

car has been on jackstands all week 2day was the first day it hit the road.









did a new clutch kit, shifter linkage, rear main ect...










caint wait for my bagyards as that im still having clearance issues up front with my aeros and the turbos.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

OMG WHEELZ!


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
caint wait for my bagyards as that im still having clearance issues up front with my aeros and the turbos.









are the turbos too wide?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_
are the turbos too wide?

no the ET is too high. 
i think they have something like a 37. you need about a 15et for the 195/45's to clear the uvair bags. so as the car sits not i had to spin it up literally 2 and half inches so the bottom of the bag sits over the tire. I actually ordered some 165/45s plus a 10mm spacer and i think the bag/tire clearance will not be an issue.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

lips are all finished.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

grapelicious! 
those bolt holes look scary though


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

yea previous owner redrilled them and i was a little scared when i popped off the centers for the first time.
but he drove around on them like that for years and alotta redrills look similar.
live.love.regrets's bbs








some other kids bbs


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

**** it all you need is just two bolts pre wheel to hold em on and make the car look good.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (24vVr6gti)*

Yeah I wouldent worry too much about the holes. Are the center bores correct?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_Yeah I wouldent worry too much about the holes. Are the center bores correct?

well im running adapters as that the wheels were redrilled to 4x108.

so its not going to be hubcentric.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


















almost together. 
im just waiting for the new bolts that will hopefully be here 2marrow but for craps and giggles we threw the original rusty bolts we pulled off them on and snapped a pic.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

wheels turned out sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

thanks.








best $350 i have ever spent.









you should have seen them when i picked them up.


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

cant you get / have made hub centric adapters ?? if not your gonna get the shakes


----------



## candywhitevdub (Feb 14, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

SICK wheels

_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
well im running adapters as that the wheels were redrilled to 4x108.

so its not going to be hubcentric.









go to motorsport-tech.com their adapters are the ****. hub centric and wheel centric http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (candywhitevdub)*

u dont need hub centric adapters 
ive had 3 sets on non hub centric adapters and ive never had problems


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_










before and after , very nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by Rat4Life at 7:57 PM 11-12-2008_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

man that looks so legit!


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*

well wheels are all together and sealed. took me forever to find some 165/45's but they came in yesterday. so hopefully ill be able to mount them 2marrow

















car is in the garage on stands as that we are raising the strut towers a couple inches on friday. 
cant wait for my bagyards.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
car is in the garage on stands as that we are raising the strut towers a couple inches on friday. 


Take lots of pics please http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I can't wait to see this car come together


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*

I cant wait to see it done either. very nice


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

thanks alot.

the compressor was loud and bothersome so we retro-fitted a drivers edition mk3 bench in.









my new bumpers also shipped on monday.








im ditching the plastic euros for some ever elusive small black metal euros.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

Raised Strut Towers Anyone?


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

sick. come to south florida and do mine.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_sick. come to south florida and do mine.

Thought you were selling it


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

nice work http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

nah i got a second wind and am keeping it for a while. it sucks living where almost all kids only know vw's as mk4's and 5's.







i figure ive got to atleast drive it again before i get rid of it.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

lets see those towers done


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

my computer crashed.
im on my gfs and my camera doesnt link up to it. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

How is your hood going to shut with the raised strut towers? I have been thinking about doing this on my mk3 but I really dont want some funky custom hood raised by the strut towers...


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (gregvh)*

you only have to notch the underside of the hood. nothing visible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_sick. come to south florida and do mine.

x2. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_you only have to notch the underside of the hood. nothing visible. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you sir are a genius!







You doing the back strut towers too?


----------



## hotsauce36 (May 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (uberdork)*


_Quote, originally posted by *uberdork* »_nah i got a second wind and am keeping it for a while. it sucks living where almost all kids only know vw's as mk4's and 5's.







i figure ive got to atleast drive it again before i get rid of it.

whoaaaaaa


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hotsauce36)*

so the car is going to be able to lay frame "uni body" all day long with the new towers.
i can go quite a bit lower im sitting on the tires on the ronals. 
once the 165/45's are on the bbs and my new bumpers arrive it will be time for a photoshoot.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

lookin good

any shots of the modifications to the hood?


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Looks sick! My bad on running out of argon, atleast we got almost all of it done and chris finished it up.
Now that we did these, I can safely say I think I could knock a pair of towers out in 3-4 hours tops after getting yours figured out http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Full Collapse)*

fo real j price.
photo shoot soon.


----------



## 413929 (Aug 10, 2008)

*FV-QR*

what are your plans for the hood? or will it go back on...


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Damn that sits A LOT lower now








Get them RS' on and well rock out, I got some new equiptment on its way early next week I believe


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (rabbitard)*

i had to remove sound deadening and notch the underside of the hood.
nothing visual. 
i will take pics of the hood 2marrow.


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_i had to remove sound deadening and notch the underside of the hood.
nothing visual. 
i will take pics of the hood 2marrow.

would be appreciated. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (DrFraserCrane)*









YAY! its low


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (24vVr6gti)*











_Modified by MadTextureYo at 2:47 PM 11-25-2008_


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

So do you have bagyards in the front now?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_So do you have bagyards in the front now? 


I wish.








Still waiting on when they are gonna ship. I think we may get them mid december.
But honestly the v maxx with the raised towers completely lay the car on the ground. So I'm happy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

Looking real good Jamie, hope to hear some news on the bagyards soon... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*

thanks.
sorry the pictures are terrible.
i dont have my slr or my laptop. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

but the new wheels and bumpers will be on this weekend than it will be time for some good pictures.


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

^^looks soo dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
cant wait to see those Barney rs's


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (theHossgti)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vw5 (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (Grig85)*

i like the strut mount mod...
will being doing something similar on my mk4...
chk the news page, i updated it on the 26th...
tnx, Greg


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (vw5)*


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

SICK!!


----------



## Buck Russell (Feb 24, 2003)

*Re: (Oscar33)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oscar33* »_SICK!!


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Buck Russell)*

thanks so much.








i decided to snap a few pics before i took off the wheels and bumpers.
my small euros came in today and the bbs will be on by sunday


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_thanks so much.








i decided to snap a few pics before i took off the wheels and bumpers.
my small euros came in today and the bbs will be on by sunday









sweet can't wait for the pics with bbs's and small bumpers


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

thanks.
it might actually may be early next week if i can convince my buddy to sell me the gold rs bolts he just picked up. if he sells them to me we are gonna have to take them apart again or just replace one bolt at a time...








and bumping these pics over to this page because im excited on how great they came out. 

_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

looks super bro


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

couple more.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

and one my friends brother took the other day.


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

i just skeeted http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

your rear markers are upside down








car is sick man http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DrFraserCrane (Oct 19, 2006)

*Re: (veedubberkid86)*

looks so sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## bugeyewrx (May 3, 2006)

do i not get credit for all the photos i took?


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (bugeyewrx)*

Nope. 
I'm gonna shoot this car soon and shred those photos to


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Full Collapse)*

teaser.
















its on the ground now.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

FTW!!!!


----------



## Oscar33 (Apr 15, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_FTW!!!!

x2


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

looks sick, but also looks like ap-chop to me, i neeed to see real picture


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_looks sick, but also looks like ap-chop to me, i neeed to see real picture
















no it is really that low i was just over working on it i think we r going to shot some better pics tomorrow


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

fantastic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

looks great man,


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (veedubberkid86)*

thanks for all the kind words.
wheels should be all situated 2marrow night. than i will begin to clean up my management. i think im going to hide everything besides the tank in my well. 
also just got word that the easter bunny is going to be in the build section of february's eurotuner.


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

more pics!!


----------



## vw5 (Aug 28, 2003)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_thanks for all the kind words.
wheels should be all situated 2marrow night. than i will begin to clean up my management. i think im going to hide everything besides the tank in my well. 
also just got word that the easter bunny is going to be in the build section of february's eurotuner.









Can't wait to see better pics with those wheels...
Congrats for getting in eurotuner!!!








also, small update has been added to the site. more info coming soon. http://vwfive.com/bagyard/news.html


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

some pics from today. real deal on location shoot tomorrow?
Tower first








bagged daily mk1 > show car mk1. 
















































EDIT: for the photo nerds such as myself, nikon d50, sigma 10-20, 1 sb600, 1 ab800 monolight.


_Modified by Full Collapse at 9:26 PM 12-3-2008_


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Full Collapse)*

look great thanks j price.
we will do some day shots 2marrow.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

Great








makes me wanna mk1


----------



## ANDREW BROWN (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

you know a car looks nice when it makes someone else want to buy the exact same car........and jaime i want a rabbit know


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (ANDREW BROWN)*

thanks alot man.

this rabbit was the best $400 i ever spent.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

Looks awesome jamie http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
bonerific for sure!


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

Love everything about it.


----------



## ANDREW BROWN (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

i may have to kick you in the nuts next time i see you just for getting such a ridiculous deal...how much did/is the suspension going to cost all said and done?


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (ANDREW BROWN)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ANDREW BROWN* »_i may have to kick you in the nuts next time i see you just for getting such a ridiculous deal...how much did/is the suspension going to cost all said and done?

probly 4-5 times the price of the car


----------



## ANDREW BROWN (Feb 22, 2007)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

thats what i call baller status when you spend 7-8 times the price of the car on suspension and wheels alone


----------



## 87 VW GTI (Aug 15, 2003)

car looks ****** dope!
nice shots jay!


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (87 VW GTI)*

loving it, loving it


----------



## 87 VW GTI (Aug 15, 2003)

greg, you're next


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (87 VW GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *87 VW GTI* »_greg, you're next
air ride?? lend me your credit card bud.


----------



## silver saloon (Apr 16, 2007)

*Re: (24vVr6gti)*

wow, so sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (silver saloon)*

thanks.
well we cleaned up the rear air management. we hid all the valves and wiring lines in the well. we are going to do a false floor and only the tank and compressor will be visible.








also finally got my hands on some early mounts.


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

dooope


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (theHossgti)*









anyone have any decent downloadable programs to make these so i dont have to have that awful flower in the corner.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

If you can get someone with a full version of Photoshop they can make one http://****************.com/smile/emgift.gif


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*

left your door open a crack on one


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (24vVr6gti)*


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (24vVr6gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24vVr6gti* »_left your door open a crack on one









greg i got a new camera lets do a super awesome fantastic satin photoshoot.


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

gotta finish the driver side and throw that air ride


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

wow, very sick pictures man!
I wish it didnt snow here, I miss photo sessions








your front camber looks a bit positive tho, no?


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (24vVr6gti)*

mk1 is leanin on that drank


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_wow, very sick pictures man!
I wish it didnt snow here, I miss photo sessions








your front camber looks a bit positive tho, no?










thanks man.
i think the camber may be a little off but im pretty sure the wheel is just cocked a little bit. 
i plan on shimming the rear and possibly getting some camber plates up front.


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

rolling shots possibly?


----------



## bugeyewrx (May 3, 2006)

color is maddddd off in your pics jamie


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (bugeyewrx)*

thanks o great and mighty photo guru barnes.
couple quick pics of the new daily.


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

Bag it


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_Bag it
 and raise the strut towers


----------



## bugeyewrx (May 3, 2006)

nice new whip


----------



## ryanmiller (Apr 13, 2006)

*Re: (bugeyewrx)*

are you going to raise the motor/ get a shorter oilpan?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (ryanmiller)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ryanmiller* »_are you going to raise the motor/ get a shorter oilpan?

















.
TT is staying as is if anything come spring ill get some new wheels and lower the coils some.
It came with a whole bunch of goodies like coils, smoothed bumpers, a black roof i even got a set of holstens with it.








(this pic is from previous owner)









but we do have some plans for the mk1 this winter.
first thing i wanna do is throw some crazy camber on it. Im gonna shim it in the rear and up front i might do some plates as that the adjustment on the struts arent putting me where i would like.








i plan on at least hacking off the horns on the bottom of the control arm mounting points up front. Than if pan is in the way we will definitely shorten it. but for time being when you put the car down it actually kinda brings the motor up a little. Im not sure if its my beat ass old motor mounts or what.
For the rear we are going to notch the rear unibody to give the frame wheel clearance. we may even cut out the inner fenders in back.
And we are gonna do up the interior all sexy.



_Modified by MadTextureYo at 9:15 AM 12-8-2008_


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

very nice








Sara's and Craig's old car.! great buy congrats ! 

_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
i even got a set of holstens with it.










with Holstens from Ohlsteins







nice 


_Modified by Rat4Life at 5:25 PM 12-8-2008_


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rat4Life* »_ 
with Holstens from Ohlsteins







nice 









.

thanks im excited about the car they took meticulous care of it. i couldnt believe how clean the car was. they were even nice enough to meet me halfway to pick up the car and get me a temp plate.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

TT? sellout.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_TT? sellout.









i sold my wagon and extra for close to 10k.
after i sell the wheels that came with the TT ill be into it for less than 6k.
leaving me 4 grand to do up the interior, ragtop, ect.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
i plan on at least hacking off the horns on the bottom of the control arm mounting points up front. Than if pan is in the way we will definitely shorten it. but for time being when you put the car down it actually kinda brings the motor up a little. Im not sure if its my beat ass old motor mounts or what.
For the rear we are going to notch the rear unibody to give the frame wheel clearance. we may even cut out the inner fenders in back.
And we are gonna do up the interior all sexy.
_Modified by MadTextureYo at 9:15 AM 12-8-2008_

I like the sound of those plans. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*












_Modified by MadTextureYo at 5:37 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*











_Modified by MadTextureYo at 5:37 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (inspector gadget)*

i like that last shot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## SuperFlea (Dec 8, 2008)

Excellent Pics!


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (SuperFlea)*


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

holy shadow/highlight / saturation jamie


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Full Collapse)*

p shop son


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*











_Modified by MadTextureYo at 9:32 PM 12-12-2008_


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

*right click set as wallpaper* Beautiful car man


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (gregvh)*

thanks.
sorry wheels are kinda dirty but i put some new bolts in.


----------



## Rat4Life (Oct 14, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

o wow ! 
looks super!
did you end up splitting the rims or just changed bolts one by one?


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Rat4Life)*

one by one


----------



## diive4sho (Feb 7, 2004)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_one by one 


good idea...much easier...


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (andrew m.)*


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

ohh dag


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

wheels look dope, you should geta crown royal bag, and make a shift boot to match


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (veedubberkid86)*

i love how your flossin the bbs in December http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: (theHossgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theHossgti* »_i love how your flossin the bbs in December http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (MFZERO)*

might be some new wheels tonight


----------



## baggedEuro (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

sick car


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (baggedEuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggedEuro* »_baggedEuro
Member
Online
Member Since
12-18-2008
1 posts
*lowest mk1*

I think youre posting in the wrong thread flossin information like that


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

do you have any pics of the front strut setup?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (theHossgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *theHossgti* »_i love how your flossin the bbs in December http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

i rock them in the snow.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (syracusegli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syracusegli* »_do you have any pics of the front strut setup?

its just a vmaxx coil with an aero bag.
i dont have any actual pics but it looks similar this.


----------



## baggedEuro (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: (Full Collapse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Full Collapse* »_
I think youre posting in the wrong thread flossin information like that
















what thread would i have to post in ??


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

cool, thanks.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (baggedEuro)*


_Quote, originally posted by *baggedEuro* »_
what thread would i have to post in ??









you're going to have to talk to Uglybastid or Handsomebastid, whatever his name is this month.
he has the lowest mk1, not on air, sickest mk1 ever


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_
you're going to have to talk to Uglybastid or Handsomebastid, whatever his name is this month.
he has the lowest mk1, not on air, sickest mk1 ever

Indeed....i love his car. It will also be pretty hard to be lower than the bodydropped Mk1 from bagyard/lappi.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*

...give me 6 months.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

NEED MOAR PICS OF THAT!!


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_ It will also be pretty hard to be lower than the bodydropped Mk1 from bagyard/lappi.










that car is pretty nice, its just funny that Ugly's is still lower than that in the front


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*








yah, he has my full respect for rocking that height with a static drop.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

today we fixed my camber and chopped of the horns under the frame that were holding me up.
this isnt a dick swinging contest and the bucket is a huge inspiration in my build.. but there is no way the bucket is lower than the easter bunny now. at least in the front. his control arm mounting points are about a quarter inch on the ground. mine are now on the ground.








the bucket.








the easter bunny.








pic of the carnage.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

His control arm mounting points in that picture aren't in the stock location. He moved them up 2 inches higher than stock. Something worth looking into when your bagyards come in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Left side in this pic is after raising them. Right side is still stock


















_Modified by Retromini at 8:15 PM 12-18-2008_


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Retromini)*

he raised the front point but not the rear. 

the pic i posted was from like 5 pics down from the one you posted.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

ive been through his thread a million times.








he eventually moved them into the unibody but its still the same height as it was with the mounts.
that thread gave me the idea for the raised towers and so on.
i wish i had the fabrication skills to build something so crazy.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

You're right....noticed that that pic was the rear mounting point after I posted.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (Retromini)*

they should both just measure ground to fender and that will tell u who is lower


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_they should both just measure ground to fender and that will tell u who is lower









last i saw ugly's was 17 something from ground to center of the fender front and back


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

i gotta measure it.
but i was about 17 1/2 all the way around before we notched the horns and fixed the camber.

when i get home ill bust out the tape. i know i can get close to another inch in the rear with some camber shims.


----------



## baggedEuro (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ambrose Burnsides* »_
last i saw ugly's was 17 something from ground to center of the fender front and back

would love to see some pics of that anyone talk to him to see if he can take some ??


----------



## PnZrFsT (Mar 8, 2007)

omg your car is the secs <3


----------



## 87 VW GTI (Aug 15, 2003)

Haha dude you're nuts! When does it end?








When this snow dries up I want to do some rolling shots!


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (87 VW GTI)*

never


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

TT was out in full force 2night.
snow was too deep for the mk1 .


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

that thing is a beast


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (theHossgti)*

i was suprised how well it did in the snow.
it didnt get stuck in 6+ inches on those tiny tires.








battery did die though cuz i left the compressor/heat/lights on.








dan came to the rescue in the wrangler though for an emergency jump.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

wrangler support team FTW.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (syracusegli)*

added a 1 1/4 degrees of camber.


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

add mooore!!!!


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

Or subtract as the case may be
Looks good. Did you use actual shims or just washers?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

thanks.
we used shims behind the drums.


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_Or subtract as the case may be
Looks good. Did you use actual shims or just washers?
add more shims that is


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: (24vVr6gti)*

just machine some spacers with the angle you want


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Banned wagon)*

that would work but with the et of my wheels i fee llike it would put me outside of the wells.


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

that will work. make it very narrow on top and thicker at the buttom, it will have no effect on your offset but will bring you nice CAMBAZZZ!


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

well its been a while but ive been lazy.
da wheelz finally came in the other day now im just waiting on the tires.








i also just picked up a spare set of lips for my RS and im tearing them apart again...


----------



## 4 dr caddy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

quick ?. how much lift do you get out of your front set-up? i have the double conv. uvair bags and was going to put them on v maxx coilovers.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (4 dr caddy)*

not too much. 
ill see if i can dig up some pics before i raised the towers.
it really does not bother me all that much as that i usually drive around moderately low, but when i would try to get in a decent inclined driveway or something along the lines when i would air up it wouldnt have all that much clearance.
thats why i ended up ordering the bagyards in hopes that they will go higher.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

this is the best i got and its after the towers were raised.
so its basically this plus about 2 inches.


----------



## 4 dr caddy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

thats what i thought. i need a lot of lift so i can get the 17's out of the engine bay to steer. i am still mocking up so could be wrong.i might try to run honda accord front suspension with a cantilever setup


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_well its been a while but ive been lazy.
da wheelz finally came in the other day now im just waiting on the tires.








i also just picked up a spare set of lips for my RS and im tearing them apart again...











__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (absoluturq)*

its been nice out so i have been driving the rabbit around.
i decided to throw on the ronals for the winter as that im taking apart the bbs again.
heres a couple shots from 2day.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

so freakin clean...
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*








.
only in pictures i havent washed her since september.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

Well the car as a whole, not talking so much the cleanliness of said vehicle


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

we went out cruisin today and my friend chris took some rolling shots.

i will have some more 2night.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

hey what are the specs on new wheels?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

work leadsleds
15x6.5
et35
4x100


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

safe


----------



## 4 dr caddy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

you gonna leave the flares on with the work wheels?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (4 dr caddy)*

for time being yes.
we basically "pulled" my fenders to tuck those turbos so its a mess under the flares. i plan on properly pulling them in the near future but im not quite sure when.
i also got some new seats today.


----------



## 4 dr caddy (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

looks good either way, but i noticed a difference when i originally did mine. without the flares it actually looks lower cause you don't have the black flares blending into the tires. just my opinion though.


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*








[/QUOTE]
do i spy another set of wheels behind the seats?


----------



## HOLLYWOOD 1.8T (Jul 8, 2006)

looks great! can we see the trunk setup?


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (HOLLYWOOD 1.8T)*

jesus barnes, you take those pictures with a cell phone?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Full Collapse)*

ayo!










_Modified by MadTextureYo at 11:31 PM 1-15-2009_


----------



## Arman27 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: The Easter Bunny MK1 Build (MadTextureYo)*

for some reason this is my favorite vw i've ever seen.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: The Easter Bunny MK1 Build (Arman27)*

thank ya.
i just picked up some flat caps and projectors.








i need it to stop being so cold outside. its crampin my style.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

cold? **** you.


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

9 degrees here.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (syracusegli)*

about the same here.



















_Modified by MadTextureYo at 8:42 PM 1-16-2009_


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Hmm, i like the flat caps on some mostly newer cars, but i think the full or 3/4s you had worked better for the more "classic" look of RSs on older gens, IMO ofcourse.
Everytime something touches your car it looks fire, so do it up


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Still Fantana)*

some new ones
jamie hit me up on aim for full size of what you want.


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Full Collapse)*

i need panning practice haha


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

get a titanium block.. they shoot green sparks


----------



## bugeyewrx (May 3, 2006)

all that equipment for point and shoot photos


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (bugeyewrx)*

barnes dont be mad cause they had to take down your cell phone pics


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (bugeyewrx)*


















dont be hatin' cuz you got a "dumb and dumber" haircut barnes.


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (bugeyewrx)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bugeyewrx* »_all that equipment for point and shoot photos

HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA.
Look at this jokester over here huh?
Just hatin because you have a body that's double the price of mine and still take pictures twice as ****ty.
Learn to use what you got barnes.
Come next time and choose 1 single lens for me to use, and well go head to head and I can **** on that way even still.
Just cause you got it, don't mean you can use it.


----------



## bugeyewrx (May 3, 2006)

i have it and i can use it. I can compose a way better photo than you. nothing you have ever taken has ever had any more substance than a point and click photo that some girl can take with the same camera she uses to take myspace pics with. Trying learning to use your camera first before going out and buying thousands in equipment that get you know where. or better yet. go take some lessons on how to take a real photo


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (bugeyewrx)*

straight hatin' all day Barnes. all these JDM angles you got are pretty good composition. 
like i said, pick a day and well get the car back out and ill rock the same **** as you and still blow you away.
i dont know how you can compare these as good composition (im not posting the actual pics because jamie hated them and HAD them deleted;
http://i46.photobucket.com/alb...1.jpg
http://i46.photobucket.com/alb...2.jpg
http://i46.photobucket.com/alb...3.jpg
in the first 2 the ****ing subject is cut off. IT WASNT EVEN MOVING and you still couldnt frame it right. the wheel shot is completely and utterly underexposed. the first one of 1/3rd of the car isnt even focused properly, its super soft. 
in your 3rd the horizion isnt even straight. if youre editing in photoshop why not take the extra 30 second to straighten out the photo?
if you wanna turn this into a comment and critique session we can, because i can C+C those ****s for hours


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

ooo boy. Must say full collapse's photos are far superior. Far from point and shoot. I bet he has family or something that does professional photography or sumthin. No way you get that good without some help.


----------



## 87 VW GTI (Aug 15, 2003)

aw play nice, guys


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_ooo boy. Must say full collapse's photos are far superior. Far from point and shoot. I bet he has family or something that does professional photography or sumthin. No way you get that good without some help.


i wish haha. 100% self taught (besides the ass loads of books ive bought and read. and trial and error) Barnes is just mad because he wants his shots to be in Jamies feature haha
i still have a few more i havent gotten too yet, heres one now;
evenj at 1/2000th i couldnt get the ambient down low enough so i still blew the sun out

















idk man, maybe i should pawn my camera and equipment and just give up because i lack the JDM angles










_Modified by Full Collapse at 12:14 PM 1-18-2009_


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Full Collapse)*

playing with some editing.
film?








or blown out?









trying to drive and shoot only work on the highway haha


----------



## bugeyewrx (May 3, 2006)

*Re: (87 VW GTI)*

thats only because i have never posted anything worth posting on here yet. i havent gotten any legit time with that car to shoot


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (Full Collapse)*









barns.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Jamie, the drag blocks dont prevent u from going lower?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Jamie, the drag blocks dont prevent u from going lower? 

yea for time being i lost about 1/2 to 3/4 inch in the rear with the block on.
but because of the rake its about 1/2 inch lower in front.
but once i trim the rear inner fenders i will be able to slide the block up on my beam so i will get that extra 1/2inch or so back in the rear and still be able to drag.








one more of mine.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

Oh ok.. I'm still tyring to figure out on how i can put some on my car, but being a solid beam on my car, its a bit more complicated.


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

All I need to say is nom nom nom nom http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (BMBLE B)*

thanks drew.









when do air ride on the coupe?









and look what just came in today.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

love the drag block, i have some blocks laying around, just hard to find a spot to put them
keep the goods coming http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Ambrose Burnsides)*

thanks dan.








i think we are actually going to take it off the crossmember now.
we may cut out the spare well and make a brace across the rear and have it come down through there. so we can make it adjustable.
so when i park and air all the way down i can move it up so it wont prevent me from being all the way down.
P.S. you still want pics for those lips?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_thanks drew.









when do air ride on the coupe?









and look what just came in today.

















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
looking sick bro, I want to shoot sparks too, but I am too PUSSAY for that. plastic gas tank FTL


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Grig85)*

that was my issue for such a long time.
i have all these fuel lines and my tanks right there.
and it always kinda smells like gas by my fuel pump which is right there...








but i decided to man up and slap those bad boys on a drag ass.
if it blows up hopefully i can open my door and jump out quick enough.


----------



## Arman27 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

Hey dude, I dont know how to send messages on here cause i dont know how to work this stuff ha, but i had a few questions.. what color is your paint and where did you get it? and what kind of bbs's are those? Thanks dogg


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_thanks drew.









when do air ride on the coupe?









When you don't own crazy ass cars aka never








Sick lights http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## windsorvr (Nov 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Full Collapse)*

this shot is awesome. id love to see the look on peoples faces while doing this in traffic http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Quote, originally posted by *Full Collapse* »_


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (windsorvr)*


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Its so pretty


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (vdubdan01)*

drag blocks..so brutal


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (theHossgti)*











_Modified by MadTextureYo at 11:24 PM 2-10-2009_


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

pvw


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubberkid86)*

haha finally made it to the big leagues


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (theHossgti)*

hahahahah i just saw the wooden sliegh on your rack http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubberkid86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubberkid86* »_pvw



















_Modified by MadTextureYo at 11:09 AM 2-11-2009_


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
yes pvw.
we are shooting my feature on the 14th.










i think im more stoked on shooting it than you are about being in the mag


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Full Collapse)*











_Modified by Digital K. at 1:40 AM 2-11-2009_


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

_Modified by GTI337DUB at 3:48 AM 2-12-2009_


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

exactly.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*










_Modified by MadTextureYo at 11:24 PM 2-10-2009_


_Modified by MadTextureYo at 8:16 AM 2-11-2009_


----------



## mohawkman (Sep 3, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

how do you like this kit? ive been talkin to aac and lookin to get the same setup. the only real difference is i would be usin the aero sport bags over h&r struts.


----------



## young_dubber_616 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mohawkman)*

if i was lookin to bag my car would you sugest this setup? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## young_dubber_616 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (mohawkman)*

if i was lookin to bag my car would you sugest this setup? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (young_dubber_616)*

no.
get bagyards.

bag over coil on a mk1 is no fun.

does not go low or high enough.

rides kinda crappy as that you have to run like 100psi up front.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I love all the edits on the page... PVW stickers can do that i guess...
Car looks good man. I love the color scheme. Dont mind Kris he is nicer in person, sometimes.


----------



## young_dubber_616 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

bagyards is alot more expensive than the setup on ur mkI. the struts alone cost more than ur whole setup


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (young_dubber_616)*


_Quote, originally posted by *young_dubber_616* »_bagyards is alot more expensive than the setup on ur mkI. the struts alone cost more than ur whole setup
 run 100psi in your dayly, and you will change your mind


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (young_dubber_616)*


_Quote, originally posted by *young_dubber_616* »_bagyards is alot more expensive than the setup on ur mkI. the struts alone cost more than ur whole setup

kid just bought bagyards because these didnt go low enough....


----------



## Sketchy-B (Jun 12, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (andrew m.)*

I'm suprised there aren't 100 photos up here yet...
You put those BYs in yet?


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_I'm suprised there aren't 100 photos up here yet...
You put those BYs in yet?

we put them in last night maybe some new pics today or this weekend


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI337DUB)*

gonna look tight with bagyards http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (theHossgti)*

not to much different with the bagyards still go the same low but the 2 good things are that u have a lot more wheel clearance so he can run better wheel et's and airs up alot higher for better ride height so the oilpan isnt so close to the ground


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Sketchy-B)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Sketchy-B* »_I'm suprised there aren't 100 photos up here yet...
You put those BYs in yet?

yes its funny.
i post lots of pictures.


----------



## coffin (Mar 30, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

your pics are like porn for some of us


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (coffin)*

^^x2


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (theHossgti)*

where the pics at


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*


























_Modified by Full Collapse at 12:16 AM 2-23-2009_


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

car looks nice man... you're from fairfield?? how come i've never seen you cruisin around?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hyphytrain203)*

thanks,
i actually just moved to fairfield from milford a couple months ago.


----------



## hyphytrain203 (Jun 9, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

werd, thats legit... hopefully i see more of the car once the weather gets nice


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hyphytrain203)*

picture doesnt work dude


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

you still alive dude. or PVW put you on lockdown till you issue is out


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Grig85)*

spraybombed cars in pvw whats this world coming to?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubberkid86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_you still alive dude. or PVW put you on lockdown till you issue is out









been busy with school and what not. 
will have some pics on the way soon.

_Quote, originally posted by *veedubberkid86* »_spraybombed cars in pvw whats this world coming to?









and omg like for real.
the cars a piece of junk. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
the cars a piece of junk. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

junk cars= cool cars


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubberkid86)*

kids trying too hard and only building their cars to try and be in PVW









fail http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## SfVDub (Apr 19, 2007)

sick build, and bootyful car


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: (SfVDub)*

Awesome build Dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Been on ur thread for hours








cause i'm planning on bagging my Mk2 Scirocco.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *84iroc* »_Awesome build Dude! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Been on ur thread for hours








cause i'm planning on bagging my Mk2 Scirocco.



wow you must not be a typical scirocco owner, most of them would probably shoot themselves before putting non OEM parts in their cars...


_Modified by Stan Marsh at 12:11 AM 3-6-2009_


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

HAHA!








well i already got some H&R Ultra-Lows sitting on some 13x7 RA's wrap on 50 series on me car...sooo...
... i'm scrapping my oil pan all over th place.








so i want to do the next step... and just bagged the thing.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

heres an older over edited shot i found on the comp.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

I feel like you sometimes wait for this thread to move up on your watched topics just to hate on it.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

lots of good things have been going on with the easter bunny.
we pretty much finished the interior and i just picked up this fancy little steering wheel.
the car is currently torn apart in the garage. 
lots of welding and shaving and fixing a few dings here and there.
hope to have it ready for paint by next weekend.


----------



## ENRGZR (Oct 11, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

nice car man. Nice wheel too!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

steering wheel is indeed quite cool.


----------



## Arman27 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Still one of my favorite cars, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Where can I get that wheel, or one in that color without that center cover thing?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Arman27)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Arman27* »_Still one of my favorite cars, http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Where can I get that wheel, or one in that color without that center cover thing?









thanks alot.
i actually got the wheel off ebay. search around wooden momo's pop up on there all the time.








the easter bunny has been undergoing some changes and some pics will emerge in due time.
thanks to j price for the pics in this months ET.


----------



## Arman27 (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Sweeet thanks! props on gettin in ET!


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

dude you're not even low. 4x4 status is where its at anyway.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

havent been on this thread in a long time...
heres a pic from show and go.








the easter bunny got 1st at Dubs on Defrost and 2nd at Spring Show and Go.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

congrats.


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

*NAWYS!!! I http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif UR CAR!*


----------



## e-townvdub (Aug 1, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (84iroc)*

i luv it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

Pin stripe is a nice touch.


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

i think it looks dope. did you do the shorty tails too? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## LynchedGTI (Jun 6, 2005)

Easters right around the corner. This is candy.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks for all the kind words.








heres a short lil video we made a while back.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Rq332-gBw0c


----------



## slobuny (Sep 20, 2007)

Great wheel, congrats on the et.


----------



## adROCK319 (Jul 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Any big surprises for Sunday?


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (adROCK319)*

easter pics??..i mean this IS the easter bunny. and congrats on 1st at dubs on defrost..looked real sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

thanks for all the kind words from everyone.
as far as easter pics, i wish i could have snapped some but i have plans with the family today.








we have started cleaning up the bay some and have a new plan of action for getting the front down, that could possibly give us another 1/2inch to an inch. so we got some fab work ahead of us but i hope to have her back on the road for staggered next weekend.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
we have started cleaning up the bay some and have a new plan of action for getting the front down, that could possibly give us another 1/2inch to an inch. so we got some fab work ahead of us but i hope to have her back on the road for staggered next weekend. 

sectioning the oil pan/pickup tube?


----------



## felixy69 (Aug 1, 2008)

happy Easter !!!!


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_t
we have started cleaning up the bay some and have a new plan of action for getting the front down, that could possibly give us another 1/2inch to an inch. so we got some fab work ahead of us but i hope to have her back on the road for staggered next weekend. 

u didnt start cleaning anything u liar


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

by started, i mean i purchased everything necessary to relocate the battery as well as some new pieces for the bay. 
did not mean to confuse you.
ass hat.


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (dmitry88)*

got any current trunk pics?, i really wanna see how much space you got back there, i barley have any because of my tub in the back,


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubberkid86)*

chop the tub...


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

dude miatas with lsd are lower than that. Less nut swinging/nob slobbing and more low.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

i was able to get the drivers side fender to fit better and we deleted the AC compressor. 
heres a few pics some people snapped at "Staggerred" this weekend.


----------



## dmitry88 (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

nice talking with ya at staggered http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for supportin your roots


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (dmitry88)*

thanks man








2 more pics i liked.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

jesus man, how can you drive w/ that shifter.


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
i was able to get the drivers side fender to fit better and we deleted the AC compressor. 









Oh man sorry to hear about the fitting issue! Its looking so fresh!


----------



## 85roccoZ400 (Jan 27, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_
wow you must not be a typical scirocco owner, most of them would probably shoot themselves before putting non OEM parts in their cars...


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

Love the wheel and shifter


----------



## cottontail_24 (Jul 27, 2008)

were did you get your euro bumpers


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *85roccoZ400* »_










90% of scirroco guys are OEM plus guys. very very few of them are into out of the ordinary mods.


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

that means im part of the 10% that goes out of the ordinary.


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (84iroc)*

Saw your car at staggered and looks amazing. I didn't get a chance to meet you though I think you've came to a few of our meets before the air. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

whats going on wit this thing ......we need updates


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

traded it for a miata, but its cool cuz now I can slap my gf around while drifting.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

weird...whats this mean then

_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
so..the motor is out of the mk1.
time for some shaving,painting and swapping. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## theHossgti (May 18, 2008)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

no.......please no


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

madtexture youve truly inspired me...
... to drive around static at the same height you lay out at. 
thanks for the motivation!


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_madtexture youve truly inspired me...
... to drive around static at the same height you lay out at. 
thanks for the motivation!

Goodluck with that one buddy


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_madtexture youve truly inspired me...
... to drive around static at the same height you lay out at. 
thanks for the motivation!

its totally possible.
the bucket did it.
all you have to do is raise the control arm mounting points, motor, steering rack ect.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

some work got done today.


----------



## 4.MOTION (Oct 13, 2004)

jamie why are you takin pics while theyre workin?!?!








cant wait till its done http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

? whats going on here?


----------



## 84iroc (May 21, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (syracusegli)*

looks like them boy are getting ready FO some *SHAVIN'* http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*









rain tray almost done.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

nice looking cupcakes btw


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

nice work gents


----------



## tha-dood (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

still too much nutswinging and gay imo


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (tha-dood)*

so i busted out the new power washer and cleaned up and painted the block 2day.


----------



## melvin3582 (Nov 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

that the colour of ooze from tmnt2?


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_











going for the diesel look?


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (ValveCoverGasket)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ValveCoverGasket* »_going for the diesel look? 

nice work on the block. The shaved bay is gonna look bad aasss.


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

nice work!


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

bout time that you got a new motor!


----------



## Grabbit (Apr 27, 2001)

*Re: FV-QR (syracusegli)*

subscribed


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*









finished the 2 panels in the raintray, and ground down where all the spotwelds were.
hope to patch up the last few holes in the firewall 2marrow, throw some filler on there and have it ready for paint by early next week, depending on how lazy i am


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

well its good to know my car is closer to running than some peoples.


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_well its good to know my car is closer to running than some peoples.








 yea well this car is way cooler then yours any day of the week.stock rabbits= http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif .the end


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

i guess id rather have a mint rabbit with an aba on ultralows.
but i mean dont get me wrong.. that spray painted hacked up thing is cool too......


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

good lord youre such a hater...








debbie downer


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

its human nature to enjoy nice things. 
no hate here.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

you have a funny way of putting it then


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_its human nature to enjoy nice things. 


It's human nature to appreciate proper aesthetics. Aesthetics aren't only inherent in the flawless nature of things. One can easily see beauty in the imperfect nature of an object. 
"I'm not a hater, I just complain a lot"


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

basically ^


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

spray painted and hacked up is HATING?
how the **** else would you describe that car?
you guys need to stop being such *****s.


----------



## gregvh (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (justrave)*

wow this thread has become a pissing match since the last time i read it. I dont understand why people read a thread just to post up negative **** seems ignorant and a waste of time...
anyways to owner car (the only one that really matters since its his car!) your car is sick. It has mad wabi sabi








wabi sabi: finding beauty in imperfections
example: crack in the liberty bell/ mad textures car


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (justrave)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
hacked up indeed, the car has seen more sawzalling, grinding and welding than your average hooptie.
as far as spray painted, not for much longer. http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (justrave)*

I'm here to hop on the i take my stupid shiny paint and coilovers mk1 too seriously band wagon. Did I miss it?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and thanks for all the comments, im gonna head over to the garage now and do some work.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

and jay thats not the case.
i would love me a clean minty mk1 with nice paint, and i will have one someday.
the easter bunny was a 400$ car that had been in an accident and it wasnt worth it to me to do a complete restoration, nor was that my intention.
we have had a blast with the project and am i am very pleased with how its coming along.
this is a forum and i appreciate any comments or criticism good or bad.


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

looking good bud.


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_we have had a blast with the project and am i am very pleased with how its coming along.

that's all that matter's right there http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
you guys need to stop being such *****s. 


You sure like to talk alot of ****.. don't you bro? You really need to learn when to keep your mouth shut. If you don't like it.. state your opinion and move on... Don't start calling people puss*es over the internet. Eventually people are going to see you face to face http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by moacur at 7:30 PM 6-7-2009_


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
hacked up indeed, the car has seen more sawzalling, grinding and welding than your average hooptie.


yeah thats what im saying. but since i said it eeeeeveryone takes it personally.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_looking good bud. 

Looking great. More pics please.


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*Re: (hazw8st)*

this **** is gonna look intense when its done...
good job so far man cant wait to see more http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (retro mk2 jetta)*

wow jamie, so much progress since ive been there. . . 

update for ya


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

look good on there.
but ya need more low.








heres a couple pics i found in my flickr that i havent posted in here.


























did some sanding tonight, hope to have the filler all sorted and have the bay in at least primer this weekend.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

oh and the easter bunny was in the builds section of ET again this month.









http://www.eurotuner.com/featu....html


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

thats not even the best 3 wheelin pic i got either, wtf ET haha


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

le-git


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

im a little upset that its going to be the same color.
this **** would be 1000000% better with glossy paint.


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_look good on there.
but ya need more low.








.

I know. . .someday :fingers crossed:


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

Next time you get featured in a magizine spell the name of the place I work right








Snitzel not schnitzel


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*








sorry drew
unfortunately steve bailed on me tonight in an attempt to finger blast some hooch, so i had to sand all by myself.
im thinking this is the last coat though, so maybe some paint in the bay this weekend?


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Git-er-done! I love it bro


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_







sorry drew
unfortunately steve bailed on me tonight in an attempt to finger blast some hooch, so i had to sand all by myself.


take it easy bro i dont have to hold your hand to do everything


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_
take it easy bro i dont have to hold your hand to do everything









Steve I dont think hes gunna wanna hold your hand unless you wash them anyway.


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MilfDubs)*


----------



## 4.MOTION (Oct 13, 2004)

Gregory why the angry face?


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MilfDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_
Steve I dont think hes gunna wanna hold your hand unless you wash them anyway.










mike what happen to this 
Facebook
Michael Mullins at 10:52am June 11
jamie lets work on this bitch. Im free tonight. 
Michael Mullins at 10:59am June 11
lets do it tonight. I got to dmv after work but after that im free.


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (4.MOTION)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4.MOTION* »_Gregory why the angry face?
thats an "oh face"


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI337DUB)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GTI337DUB* »_

mike what happen to this 
Facebook
Michael Mullins at 10:52am June 11
jamie lets work on this bitch. Im free tonight. 
Michael Mullins at 10:59am June 11
lets do it tonight. I got to dmv after work but after that im free.

You pussed out and jamie said he didnt feel like workin on it.


----------



## 4.MOTION (Oct 13, 2004)

*Re: (24vVr6gti)*








dude, oh face








screaming face
get it right or pay the price!
hi jamie


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (4.MOTION)*


_Quote, originally posted by *4.MOTION* »_







dude, oh face








screaming face
get it right or pay the price!
hi jamie
















Eek







oh!


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: (24vVr6gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24vVr6gti* »_







Eek







oh!

I agree with greg


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (4.MOTION)*

thanks for the invite on the super secret road trip.








quick power wash and than the bay is ready for paint.


----------



## puebla (Sep 9, 2003)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_thanks for the invite on the super secret road trip.


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
quick power wash and than the bay is ready for paint.









http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
this is a forum and i appreciate any comments or criticism good or bad.










it sucks you are a nice guy. I'd rather tell you how much your car belongs in gay porn :/ but I cant be mean. Dumb. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
it sucks you are a nice guy. I'd rather tell you how much your car belongs in gay porn :/ but I cant be mean. Dumb. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

jealous much?


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (veedubberkid86)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veedubberkid86* »_
jealous much?









oooh boy, you havent seen the whole argument have you?
you just started something fierce


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
it sucks you are a nice guy. I'd rather tell you how much your car belongs in gay porn :/ but I cant be mean. Dumb. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

just go away would you.


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MilfDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_
just go away would you.








 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
it sucks you are a nice guy. I'd rather tell you how much your car belongs in gay porn :/ but I cant be mean. Dumb. http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

we all know whats on this guys mind.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

we have to get it running again before it is in any sort of homoerotic film http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

and i hope to do some work 2night after class, so hopefully ill have some updates.


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_we have to get it running again before it is in any sort of homoerotic film http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

and i hope to do some work 2night after class, so hopefully ill have some updates.








we all know whats on this guys mind.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (24vVr6gti)*

Kris is a nice guy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (24vVr6gti)*

this car is butt sex


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Jesus christ, if you think I'm jealous you are a retard.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

I think you're jesus christ


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am more jesus, than I am jealous.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_I am more jesus, than I am jealous.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

everybody play nice.








well no paint yet, decided on a last minute color change, so the paint for the bay wont be here till the end of the week.
picking up all the gaskets to put the motor back together 2marrow morning so i hope to make some progress this week.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

we got to do the strut towers man


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI337DUB)*

im just gonna pull all the seam sealer off and possibly grind down the welds some.
im not gonna go crazy, i just want my car back together so i can drive it.


----------



## 4.MOTION (Oct 13, 2004)

Looking good buddy, keep it movin!


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (4.MOTION)*

you thinking waterfest Jamie??


----------



## 4.MOTION (Oct 13, 2004)

He better be cuz we are already booked!


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (4.MOTION)*

Two more from me.

















which one of the bros from MN is gonna start **** first?


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Full Collapse)*

I can't believe this rattle-canned turdbox got a feature in PVW.








Granted, I kinda like it and think it looks okay, but it's still a rattle-canned turdbox nonetheless.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*









yea too be honest, im not quite sure either.
i sent them in a few pics for the "built not bought" section.
and they asked me if i was interested in doing a feature and of course i said yea.
i like this pic the most j price.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Full Collapse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Full Collapse* »_Two more from me.

which one of the bros from MN is gonna start **** first?









me.
GAYYY LOWER ITTTTT


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (justrave)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
gotta raise the control arms first. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

theres still a ton more that i can edit and they didnt use, but im sure everyone is sick of seeing this by now








MN loves your car.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (Full Collapse)*

What's pvw?


----------



## vdubbin0. (Aug 7, 2004)

*Re: (VWeezly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWeezly* »_What's pvw?

PVW
Performance VW its a magazine


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (vdubbin0.)*

Does the VW stand for Volkswagen then?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (VWeezly)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VWeezly* »_Does the VW stand for Volkswagen then?

YES
PVW


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

still confused...







oh well.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

he's being sarcastic. photos look good. the feature turned out nice. I wrote in a letter w/ my feelings. I understand why they'd want to run the car. I just think its a bit of a swift kick in the balls to other guys that grace the pages next to you. I know you have more plans. I hope to see the car blossom into something....else.


----------



## 413929 (Aug 10, 2008)




----------



## tha-dood (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_he's being sarcastic. photos look good. the feature turned out nice. I wrote in a letter w/ my feelings. I understand why they'd want to run the car. I just think its a bit of a swift kick in the balls to other guys that grace the pages next to you. I know you have more plans. I hope to see the car blossom into something....else.

If someone's building a car to make a magazine then who really cares how they feel. The magazine is suppose to showcase cars that get a lot of attention in the VW scene.
edit:
OMFG 1300 POSTS WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO































































OOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO



_Modified by tha-dood at 3:09 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_he's being sarcastic. photos look good. the feature turned out nice. I wrote in a letter w/ my feelings. I understand why they'd want to run the car. I just think its a bit of a swift kick in the balls to other guys that grace the pages next to you. I know you have more plans. I hope to see the car blossom into something....else.

Get a life. No one in this thread cares what you think. It has been expressed many times that you should just butt out. At the end of the day there is a reason you aren't the one making decisions at PVW. It would be beneficial to us all if you would just not reply in this thread anymore.
Jamie the car looks good in the mag. It helps to show that a bunch of buddies that aren't loaded with tons of cash can make something that people can appreciate. At the end of the day there will be haters but don't mind them. Do your own thing and have some fun. Good work kid. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MilfDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_
Get a life. No one in this thread cares what you think. It has been expressed many times that you should just butt out. At the end of the day there is a reason you aren't the one making decisions at PVW. It would be beneficial to us all if you would just not reply in this thread anymore.
Jamie the car looks good in the mag. It helps to show that a bunch of buddies that aren't loaded with tons of cash can make something that people can appreciate. At the end of the day there will be haters but don't mind them. Do your own thing and have some fun. Good work kid. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

swift kick in the balls.








and im looking forward to the letter as im sure it will be quite entertaining.
you always know how to keep my thread interesting. http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif 

paint will be here 2marrow for the bay, so i hope to get some actual work done on the car this weekend. the rain has just made me sooo lazy this week for whatever reason.
i promise she will be ready for waterfest.








dave we got some wiring to do this weekend.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

i really liked the article as well, dave did an awesome job. 
i think the last paragraph really sums up the build.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_swift kick in the balls.








and im looking forward to the letter as im sure it will be quite entertaining.
you always know how to keep my thread interesting. http://****************.com/smile/emlips.gif 


Sorry I wont hug your nuts like the other kids here do. Like always, curious to see what else you've got up your sleeve. If you'd just clean up that interior I think you'd really have a few more points of credibility. I doubt you'll ever see the letter. It was pretty casual. Again, as said before, the feature looks nice. The photos turned out great...

_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_
Get a life. No one in this thread cares what you think. It has been expressed many times that you should just butt out. At the end of the day there is a reason you aren't the one making decisions at PVW. It would be beneficial to us all if you would just not reply in this thread anymore. 

sorry. I'll let you build your nutswing and play ring around the rosie. Just because I choose to speak out, doesnt mean im the only one that feels the way I do. I just dont give a **** what others think, so I voice my opinion. A lot of other people are more conservative, nice, and dont want to make waves. I've gotten several Pm's with "yeah... right on man..." Without challenges and criticism where would we be? Do you really think it would be beneficial for everyone to sing kumbaya and slather smilie face wallpaper all over their garages? Grow some skin. It doesnt bother jamie to be criticized, why are you trying to carry his water for him? Suck my sweaty humid minnesota balls.


_Modified by Digital K. at 9:05 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

like he said

_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_+ a very controversial hacked up piece of junk homomobile +










wheather you hate it or love it, he build that car for him with his buddies. as for the mag. hoenstly if you didnt see this build, you can barely tell the car is "rattle canned" i've seen the car is person and its no show car. . . but seeing a few guys putting together a car the way the owner wants to in a garage you can barely walk around is awesome in my book. call me a nut hugger if you would like but the car fits my taste and i give it a http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

Unicorns and stars and all the things that make up happiness!!!










_Modified by MilfDubs at 9:21 AM 6-19-2009_


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MilfDubs)*

i like this car more so because he had the balls to let me take a sawzall and die grinder to mint rust free strut towers without a second guess.
i still dont comprehend why everyone is like OMGHOWTHE****DIDTHISSPRAYCANNED****BOX*******GETAFEATURE?!?!?!
he clearly said that *he sent it in for the small section in the back "built not bought"* and dave asked him how he would feel about doing a full feature.... why would someone say no to that? 

and thanks for the photo comments


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

hey mike can you please take that down, no need for anything like that in my thread.
i do not want to get it locked, and its just the interwebz.
no need for hostility.








everyone be nice. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

car has come a long way, glad to see your car is getting lots of attention ( be it good or bad, lol) PVW...nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MilfDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_
Get a life. No one in this thread cares what you think. It has been expressed many times that you should just butt out. At the end of the day there is a reason you aren't the one making decisions at PVW. It would be beneficial to us all if you would just not reply in this thread anymore.
Jamie the car looks good in the mag. It helps to show that a bunch of buddies that aren't loaded with tons of cash can make something that people can appreciate. At the end of the day there will be haters but don't mind them. Do your own thing and have some fun. Good work kid. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

so what happens at the end if the day again? i don't have a problem with Jamie.. it's with the mag. Good on ya mate. I am actually glad you're havin fun.


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MilfDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_
Please come see me if you are ever at a show so I can punch you in your stupid sweaty minnesota inbred face. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

you can punch me too... wait... is this before or after we smooch?


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_hey mike can you please take that down, no need for anything like that in my thread.
i do not want to get it locked, and its just the interwebz.
no need for hostility.








everyone be nice. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

bingo.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (MilfDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_
Please come see me if you are ever at a show so I can punch you in your stupid sweaty minnesota inbred face. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

lol







ok man. I'm at lots of shows every year. I was at cult classic, and I'll be at waterfest, and mk1 madness. look for a guy carrying around 2 or 3 cameras. You need help.










_Modified by Digital K. at 10:53 PM 6-18-2009_


----------



## Synclo (May 19, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MilfDubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_
Please come see me if you are ever at a show so I can punch you in your stupid sweaty minnesota inbred face. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

dude, you sound like the catholic church: Believe what I say or you're going to hell!!!
Take it easy man, everyone has opinions, you don't like it, shove off


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
You need help. 

more like he'll NEED help. 
we roll deep.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
more like he'll NEED help. 
we roll deep. 

lol


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
more like he'll NEED help. 
we roll deep.


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (24vVr6gti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24vVr6gti* »_









I know right


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MilfDubs)*

i think everyone needs to relax and go to http://www.mspaintporn.net 
the robot and dinosaur sections are pretty hardcore, especially "t rex and santa have sex on an asteroid"


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_i think everyone needs to relax and go to http://www.mspaintporn.net 
the robot and dinosaur sections are pretty hardcore, especially "t rex and santa have sex on an asteroid" 

Somethings not quite right with you.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

im a man who enjoys fine art.
tell me you wouldnt hang this piece over your fireplace.
it is entitled "horny ravers go at it on the dance floor"


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

hahahaha great. But correction sir you are not a man.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Car sure brings the drama







I love reading up everyday in this thread.. Good sh*t man! Keep at it


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

its been like 5 days... is the bay done yet?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (syracusegli)*

may take another week...
i figured there were some slight chasis modifications that should just be done now, so i dont have to pull the motor and repaint the bay again this winter.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *moacur* »_Car sure brings the drama







I love reading up everyday in this thread.. Good sh*t man! Keep at it

















I dont know which drama I enjoy more, this or when you and nolan go at it jeff...

As for my feelings, I like the car a lot. Do i feel there are cars out there that are more feature worthy? yes. Am I gonna cry myself to sleep at night over it? no. Its a magazine. I don't care that much about some horribly overpriced pieces of paper.
The thing I like the most is that you do what you want and can handle the criticism.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I am sleeping, and crying. at the same time.


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

enough about the drama when we gunna work on this bad boy. You getting out there today man?


----------



## mk2 2.0 gti (May 26, 2006)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

no updates?


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: (mk2 2.0 gti)*

Looking forward to seeing your spread!








http://www.performancevwmag.com/thismonth.asp


----------



## maxter00 (Dec 6, 2005)

i like boys


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: (maxter00)*

Congrats Jamie on the feature! Car looks great man and I can truly say I am a fan even though there are some out there that do not like the car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (moacur)*

i take it Jamie didn't make it to WF?!


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (moacur)*

thanks alot, the project was on hold for the last month or so due to classes, funding and pure frustration. 
however, things will get back in motion in the next week or 2.
it will be at h20, with a new look and front suspension.








updates shortly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

I was just reading that


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
it will be at h20, with a new look and front suspension.








updates shortly. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

u sure it will be at h20?
u sure your not going to b itch out like u did lastweek for waterfest and not answer your phone http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

h2O 2010?


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*








to u
i could find things to nit pick and bitch about, but i wont cause i know its a work in progress and will come together in the end


----------



## 2lowcoupedoor (Mar 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (stemiched89)*

lov'd the PVW feature man! Great job http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif .


----------



## thibz115 (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (2lowcoupedoor)*

car looks great man really great work... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Do Werk (Feb 23, 2009)

*FV-QR*

Buncha Ethugs in here. 
Car looks good. I didn't see it anywhere at waterfest though

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view









I'll have to pick up the PVW issue. The pics you posted on here look tight!


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Do Werk)*

thug life.


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (24vVr6gti)*

wooowwwwwwww.
i just read his pvw article on the way to tampa today. 
blah blah lowrider minitruck euro styling.
"most people dont lower rabbits alot" or whatever the hell you said. 
i know of MANY rabbits that roll less than a half inch higher than you static. you get KINDA low on the smallest 15s made. 
i get its your car. whatever. 
but get a clueeee dude


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*

here comes the Minnesota circle jerk again.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

my favorite part of the article is when they said the "interior was almost as if its how VW intended it"..
...
..
..


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (Full Collapse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Full Collapse* »_here comes the Minnesota circle jerk again.









this thread is incredibly entertaining


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

someone narrate that article to me?


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_someone narrate that article to me? 

he talks about how most mk1 guys dont lower their cars much.
says his car is a mix between euro and minitruck styling.
talks about how he raised his strut towers and notched his frame like it hasnt been done a billion times. 
lots of stress about him not liking chrome ****. 
he things his drag block is sweet.
lots of people like his car and random people take pics of it.
he almost painted his wheels brown.
i could go on. i had to struggle to get through the whole article.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
i could go on. i had to struggle to get through the whole article. 

Yah, reading is tough. Don't worry man, you'll get the hang of it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*









im glad you enjoyed it. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
some new parts have been piling up but ive been so so swamped with school/work lately that i havent been getting anything done.
my classes end the 2nd week in august so hopefully that will give me some time to do work.


----------



## tha-dood (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
i could go on. i had to struggle to get through the whole article. 

You were no doubt reading it from the free magazines PVW sent you and your boy after they received the letter of how disappointed you two were that this made the magazine, correct? I bet there was a huge uproar and they didn't want to loose such influential forum participants and faithful readers such as yourselves.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_
he talks about how most mk1 guys dont lower their cars much.


im pretty sure he put that in there just to piss u off and it worked pretty well


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

im not mad. i just think dudes out of touch.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_im not mad. i just think dudes out of touch. 

u wouldnt have posted if it didnt get to u 
its ok


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (GTI337DUB)*

apparently everyone in Minnesota thinks a ****ing volkswagen from 1974 to 1981 with coilovers is a serious collector car or some ****.
he bought the car for a few hundred bucks and had some fun with it. it made pvw, big deal. apparently you guys cant get over it fast enough. maybe you should browse back to the styling in PVW like 6 or 7 years back, find the owners on the internet forums and be sure to tell them how gay their cars are and how it doesnt deserve to be in a magazine because its not as cool as a restored stock mk1.
it'll probably give you 6 or 7 more threads to put in your watched topics to get a hard on for each time you see it have a post becasue you get another chance to tell us how much you hate his car.


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

awful lot o'minnesota thugs in herr


----------



## tha-dood (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: (justrave)*


_Quote, originally posted by *justrave* »_im not mad. i just think dudes out of touch. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=31wa5BTFO-E


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: (tha-dood)*

I'm from minnesota and I am gainstah


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: (Full Collapse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Full Collapse* »_apparently everyone in Minnesota thinks a ****ing volkswagen from 1974 to 1981 with coilovers is a serious collector car or some ****.

no, and i dont think a spray painted rabbit with bagyards, a bull**** interior, and purple wheels is a "serious collector car" either, whatever that means. 
and i dont hate the car. its fine. i just dont get all the ****ing hype. 
oh and it still isnt low. 
ha ha ha


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

is this what u drive?


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

Is this in the "draggin rights" issue?


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I never said his car was gay. I said I am not a fan of **** colored wheels








but that was a long time ago. 

Props to him for doing it his way


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (passat_98)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passat_98* »_Is this in the "draggin rights" issue? 

yes


----------



## passat_98 (Mar 31, 2007)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

haha I've had that **** for 2 weeks and haven't seen it in there


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: (Full Collapse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Full Collapse* »_apparently everyone in Minnesota thinks a ****ing volkswagen from 1974 to 1981 with coilovers is a serious collector car or some ****.
he bought the car for a few hundred bucks and had some fun with it. it made pvw, big deal. apparently you guys cant get over it fast enough. maybe you should browse back to the styling in PVW like 6 or 7 years back, find the owners on the internet forums and be sure to tell them how gay their cars are and how it doesnt deserve to be in a magazine because its not as cool as a restored stock mk1.
it'll probably give you 6 or 7 more threads to put in your watched topics to get a hard on for each time you see it have a post becasue you get another chance to tell us how much you hate his car. 

Using past styling to procure a response in an argument like this doesn't make any sense. At all. The car is neat, but didn't belong in the magazine. It just didn't. It isn't the owners fault. Though, if someone asked me to get my car into PVW, I would say "no, it isn't done, and isn't near worthy of that". And I dont think anyone I know thats posted is into building "restored stock mk1's".

_Quote, originally posted by *tha-dood* »_
You were no doubt reading it from the free magazines PVW sent you and your boy after they received the letter of how disappointed you two were that this made the magazine, correct? I bet there was a huge uproar and they didn't want to loose such influential forum participants and faithful readers such as yourselves.


I dont think they are worried about losing me as a reader.







I think the end goal of the feature was to have a great bought not built car. They do run a lot of checkbook cars, so they like to mix it up sometimes. Everyone makes mistakes however. There are tons of other mk1's that fall into this category that would be better suited to the magazine. Almost every mk1 guy I talk to doesn't understand, is disgusted by, or just laughs that the car made the pages. Thats a fact, and it isn't going to change. The sooner you guys get off the nutswing and realize the abject hilarity of the car being in there...the sooner this argument ends. You are being fanbois. Its hugely obvious to almost everyone that can read. 
Jamie. You built a cool car. Its rad that it gets all the attention it does. To us mk1 purists (not read: stock mk1 restoration) though, its way off the reservation. Good luck w/ the car... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by dashrendar at 6:07 PM 8-11-2009_


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: (Digital K.)*

sorry to anyone who was disgusted, let down or who has vomited from my build thread, feature or just the car in general








i http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif my car.
i have lots of fun with it.
everyone needs to stop taking the car/thread/forum so seriously.


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
everyone needs to stop taking the car/thread/forum so seriously.












nonsense...internet and ethuggin is serious bizznezzz


----------



## nolangherity (Dec 22, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (absoluturq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluturq* »_
nonsense...internet and ethuggin is serious bizznezzz

no its not. and none of us take it seriously. i hope?


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (absoluturq)*


_Quote, originally posted by *absoluturq* »_
nonsense...internet and ethuggin is serious bizznezzz

to some of us the cars, and the culture is very important. I would think most people here felt the same way. No one here is ethugging.


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I did


----------



## jetta PWR (Apr 5, 2009)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

damn!!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 98DUB (Feb 21, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
to some of us the cars, and the culture is very important. I would think most people here felt the same way. No one here is ethugging.









thats your problem


----------



## tha-dood (Aug 13, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
to some of us the cars, and the culture is very important. I would think most people here felt the same way. No one here is ethugging.









The culture you are referring to is a bunch of d-bag know-it-alls that hate on anything and everything. They could do the same thing on their own car and then still hate how everyone else didn't do it right. Lowering your car and putting wheels on it does not make you any cooler/different/better than anyone else. You are doing the same thing everyone else does. 
Is this really the culture you are trying to defend and is so important to you? I think its time you probably grow up and get off vortex. Anyone with half a mind realizes the whole VW scene and most of the people in it are a joke.


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (tha-dood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *tha-dood* »_
The culture you are referring to is a bunch of d-bag know-it-alls that hate on anything and everything. They could do the same thing on their own car and then still hate how everyone else didn't do it right. Lowering your car and putting wheels on it does not make you any cooler/different/better than anyone else. You are doing the same thing everyone else does. 
Is this really the culture you are trying to defend and is so important to you? I think its time you probably grow up and get off vortex. Anyone with half a mind realizes the whole VW scene and most of the people in it are a joke.
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

Green rabbit looks nice. Is that yours Digital K?


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

i like the tan one, sans the nuspeed charger.


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

Ya im just really not a fan of a crossflows in general. Something about a clean 16v in a rabbit does it for me.


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (MilfDubs)*

i just dont like their charger because its just as much as the BBM one, and only adds about 30hp on top of stock or something similar. bbm stage 1 is around 170, where the nuspeed is like 140


----------



## #Michgo (Jul 15, 2009)

Just picked up my pvw ( little late I know ), but my goodness what a great car to read about!
Looks great man, love the little things about it too.
Just thought I would pop in and say congratz http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *tha-dood* »_
The culture you are referring to is a bunch of d-bag know-it-alls that hate on anything and everything. They could do the same thing on their own car and then still hate how everyone else didn't do it right. Lowering your car and putting wheels on it does not make you any cooler/different/better than anyone else. You are doing the same thing everyone else does. 
Is this really the culture you are trying to defend and is so important to you? I think its time you probably grow up and get off vortex. Anyone with half a mind realizes the whole VW scene and most of the people in it are a joke.


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif well said


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (tha-dood)*


_Quote, originally posted by *98DUB* »_
thats your problem

and apparently yours

_Quote, originally posted by *tha-dood* »_
The culture you are referring to is a bunch of d-bag know-it-alls that hate on anything and everything. They could do the same thing on their own car and then still hate how everyone else didn't do it right. Lowering your car and putting wheels on it does not make you any cooler/different/better than anyone else. You are doing the same thing everyone else does. 
Is this really the culture you are trying to defend and is so important to you? I think its time you probably grow up and get off vortex. Anyone with half a mind realizes the whole VW scene and most of the people in it are a joke.

I think everything you said is wrong. I think clearly, my point, is that lowering + wheels ISNT cool. Apparently you need spray paint too to be cool. not sure. If its a joke to you, maybe YOU need to leave. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif I've been running mk1's for 13 years now. I'm old, and crabby. It makes me cringe to see a bunch of kids come in and poo all over something that has potential to be so much more. The way you justify it is probably the same way the honda kids justify running only 2 alloys to each other..." Its just a joke", or... "why you hatin?" or..." who cares, its my car, its how I roll..." 
I'm tired of seeing "gimmicky" cars. Beer shift knobs, spray paint, fake rust, cluttered roof racks, pink/whatever wheels. It makes me ill. Save some ****ing money and do it right. Building a car inspired by cracker jack box trinkets is a fad I hope goes away very very soon.

_Quote, originally posted by *MilfDubs* »_Green rabbit looks nice. Is that yours Digital K?

I'm building it for my wife. and thanks









_Quote, originally posted by *Full Collapse* »_i just dont like their charger because its just as much as the BBM one, and only adds about 30hp on top of stock or something similar. bbm stage 1 is around 170, where the nuspeed is like 140

I wouldnt like it either, in anything other than a mk1. I should be making around 150whp. once I get it buttoned up how I want. Plenty in a rabbit. its not as fun as the carbs, but it sure as hell beats a stock 1.7.... The sound is phenomenal, and its quite fast. Not to mention BBM chargers are known to be unreliable, and very finicky. The neuspeed one is bulletproof, driveable, and should last quite awhile. They are easy to install, and maintain. Pretty mucht he opposite of the BBM stuff. I wouldnt drop one in a mkIV or mkIII, but in a mk1, its the bees knees. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by Digital K. at 3:17 PM 8-9-2009_


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

in case you were wondering.


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

hanging with steve is the coolest


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI337DUB)*

im gonna disagree.
1. wear all black
2. designer shades
3. hanging out with steve


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

and by steve, you mean me.


----------



## MilfDubs (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Digital K.* »_
I'm building it for my wife. and thanks








_Modified by Digital K. at 3:17 PM 8-9-2009_

Damn she must be a fine lady to deserve that. Good work.


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

so what is this thread about again....


----------



## Amsterdam087 (Dec 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

why do you keep posting your pics in someone elses thread? jesus dude give it a rest already.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_why do you keep posting your pics in someone elses thread? jesus dude give it a rest already. 

More pics of the wife, thx


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Amsterdam087)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Amsterdam087* »_why do you keep posting your pics in someone elses thread? jesus dude give it a rest already. 

just having a conversation. You going to tell the gestapo?


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

cleaned up a little.
lets keep this on topic of the build


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

guess someone DID tell the gestapo


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

any updates Jamie??


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

rabbit is dead


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (GTI337DUB)*


----------



## .:V.R.6.6.6:. (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

Just read the entire thread. major kudos! Whats going on with it now?


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*FV-QR*

thanks. 
i have taken a break from the project for the last month or so.
the car is currently in a million pieces in the garage.








i have been building a nice collection of parts for the car but am still waiting on my new front set up. 
i hope to start putting some more work in when i get a chance, but mainly during my break from school before christmas.


----------



## stemiched89 (Jun 26, 2006)

*FV-QR*

that means it wont be at h2o then?


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (stemiched89)*

proly wont be at h2o 2013


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

awesome, I'll come that year then


----------



## Trict GTi (Oct 24, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_thanks. 
i have taken a break from the project for the last month or so.
the car is currently in a million pieces in the garage.








i have been building a nice collection of parts for the car but am still waiting on my new front set up. 
i hope to start putting some more work in when i get a chance, but mainly during my break from school before christmas.









so what your bringing your bagged mk4?


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Trict GTi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Trict GTi* »_
so what your bringing your bagged mk4?

i thought he has a tt







The bagged mk4 is gti337dub


----------



## GTI337DUB (Mar 24, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*

no he has a bagged mk4 tdi golf silver


----------



## BMBLE B (Dec 7, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (got_vdub)*


_Quote, originally posted by *got_vdub* »_
i thought he has a tt







The bagged mk4 is gti337dub

He got a TDi mkiv that he recently put on bags. He sold the TT IIRC.


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*

well at least that was a step in the right direction.


----------



## Susannah (Apr 28, 2005)

*FV-QR*

hey jaime its *retro mk2 jetta* im just using my g/f's handle.....cause shes a retard(but really i would never say that cause i love her too much







)....she thought she saw ur car at h20.....cause she saw the bbs wheels on ur friends mk2 golf.....hopefully we'll get to meet u next year man


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Silver Snail)*

it will be there next year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i should have some updates soon, i actually cleaned up the garage some today. 
and you canadians will have to come party it up with us next year.









i just need to find someone to make my front struts...


----------



## Banned wagon (Mar 3, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_
i just need to find someone to make my front struts...









what do want to do to them?


----------



## retro mk2 jetta (Dec 1, 2002)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_it will be there next year. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
i should have some updates soon, i actually cleaned up the garage some today. 
and you canadians will have to come party it up with us next year.









i just need to find someone to make my front struts...










sick sounds like a plan http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## DanylBritts (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MadTextureYo* »_everybody play nice.








well no paint yet, decided on a last minute color change, so the paint for the bay wont be here till the end of the week.
picking up all the gaskets to put the motor back together 2marrow morning so i hope to make some progress this week.











just curious where you're getting all these gaskets? im about to do a overhaul on my cabby and im thinking about using an aba block. are u using a 1.8 or a 2.0 head?


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (DanylBritts)*

2.0 
http://www.germanautoparts.com...101/6

or for the 1.8
http://www.germanautoparts.com...101/3


----------



## DanylBritts (Aug 29, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Full Collapse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Full Collapse* »_2.0 
http://www.germanautoparts.com...101/6

or for the 1.8
http://www.germanautoparts.com...101/3


sweetness, i must have just overlooked the site
rabbit parts has one too but i think just for the 1.8 
thanks again!


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## Full Collapse (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

i reeeallly hope you're the one who wrote that letter to PVW in the September issue. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## VWeezly (Jul 5, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (Full Collapse)*

haha


----------



## Digital K. (Sep 7, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Full Collapse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Full Collapse* »_i reeeallly hope you're the one who wrote that letter to PVW in the September issue. http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif

im not, but I know who is... and Im pretty sure you'll see their car more and more... I did write in a letter, but I think it was too personal/harsh to come from someone who works for them.


----------



## MadTextureYo (Jun 10, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Digital K.)*

im sure they got plenty of letters. 
im guessing joel's was the least offensive.


----------



## RuffDice (Aug 1, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

jesus christ, you're in fairfield? car was beautiful, can't wait to see whats next. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (MadTextureYo)*

Any updates on this car?


----------



## jeremyz (Apr 19, 2009)

best click i have ever made. best build thread ever made http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif good job


----------



## Mr.GcoRrAdO (Jul 10, 2009)

*Re: The Easter Bunny MK1 Build (MadTextureYo)*

Dude that Mk1 is naughty!!!


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*

updatss?!?!


----------



## Road Boss (Jul 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (syracusegli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *syracusegli* »_updatss?!?!
???


----------



## 24vVr6gti (Oct 18, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Road Boss)*


----------



## GnarPassatWagon (Mar 7, 2009)

This build thread is awesome


----------



## syracusegli (Jan 22, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Road Boss* »_???










haha.... updates*


----------



## buggydubbin (Jul 3, 2009)

madtextureyo, do you still have the rear chapman bags for sale. i saw you trying to sell them but you never im'ed me back


----------



## mk2dubaudi (Oct 3, 2008)

*Re: (MadTextureYo)*

350 awsome!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! price for bbs's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dashrendar (May 3, 2004)

*FV-QR*

cleaned up the thread. keep it on topic of the build.


----------



## Scurvy Bandit (Sep 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (dashrendar)*

cool


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

*Re: (gti a2)*

love the car, saw it in person at DOD2. idk if it was bagged but still looked great


----------



## got_vdub (Jul 3, 2003)

*Re: (rubAdubDUB01)*

any news Jamie??


----------



## veedubberkid86 (Feb 9, 2007)

*Re: (got_vdub)*

think hes getting a new shell, hes got some stuff in the classifieds, but who knows these days


----------



## NEPAVR6 (Dec 8, 2008)

Way past due for an update.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

MadTextureYo said:


>


 OSHA Approves this Image


----------

